# What do you say to the sales person?



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

From the "just wondering dept" what do you tell the sales person when they ask what your making or doing with the item you just requested. I ask this because of Scarecrows response to looking for jute at HD. 
Unless they know me (my local ACE Hdwe calls me the Halloween guy), I tend to go with a three part ansewer. Stage one- "it's for a craft project". If they seem interested I go to Stage two - " .... for Halloween" and if there is a flickering of understanding and I have the time, Stage three " I'm making a ( name of prop) for my haunt for Halloween".
Most sales people don't make it past stage one and then there are days I dont really feel like explaning myself to them.
So, the question is. What do you say to the salesperson?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know that we often get this type of question when we're shopping (unrelated to prop making, the folks at the register at PetSmart often ask what kind of dog we have when they see dog food in our shopping cart). Spooky1 is quite willing to volunteer information on what he's planning to build if asked because he so enjoys anything associated with Halloween. If the sales people are sorry they asked afterwards, that's their problem

Perhaps you just need a stock answer that does not invite follow up, such as "I need this for my rat bastard neighbor's coffin" or "There are giant mutant rats on my property that I have to trap". Looking a little demented when you reply or muttering under your breath also helps.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I never get asked anything. Around here, you are lucky if the salesperson even says "Thank you" when they hand you your change. I find that very disconcerting: to do a whole sales tranaction without the cashier saying a word....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

If ... and thats a big If, I want to actually have a conversation with a salesperson, I tell them what I am using it for ... a halloween prop. Usually, I tell them I was sent out to pick it up and have no clue what it's going to be used for and end the conversation.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I always tell 'em what I'm using it for. Honestly, native Tusconans are some of the coolest folks you'd ever wanna meet, so they usually find it kinda fascinating. Even if they think it's weird, they always seem interested.  From the little old guy at Ace, to the zitfaced kid at HD, to the middle aged quilter ladies at Fabric stores, etc. The ladies at the local quilting shop think I'm crazy and fantastic ... which suits me just fine! hahaha They often ask to see pictures of whatever I've used the fabric for.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know that we often get this type of question when we're shopping (unrelated to prop making, the folks at the register at PetSmart often ask what kind of dog we have when they see dog food in our shopping cart). /quote]
> 
> FYI..PetSmart employees are supposed to ask you that question. It is part of the required "flare".
> 
> I just say it is for a halloween project. I get raised eyebrows and "isn't it early for that?" I don't care what they think but really all they need to know is it is for a craft project. Doesn't matter if it is halloween, easter or just cuz your bored.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I always give a very confusing and convoluted answer like :
"Well, What I'm doing is making a flute flanged jig for a multiple material hopper for the purpose of haberdashery or a simple Mungle."

They pause, then shut up.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> I always tell 'em what I'm using it for. Honestly, native Tusconans are some of the coolest folks you'd ever wanna meet, so they usually find it kinda fascinating. Even if they think it's weird, they always seem interested.  From the little old guy at Ace, to the zitfaced kid at HD, to the middle aged quilter ladies at Fabric stores, etc. The ladies at the local quilting shop think I'm crazy and fantastic ... which suits me just fine! hahaha They often ask to see pictures of whatever I've used the fabric for.


I have to agree with Mariah, I often get asked what I am using my purchases for as they always seem so mismatched. And my fellow Floridians are usually quite fascinated to hear what I am making. In fact about 50% of the time I am also asked for my address so they can come see it at Halloween. I have no idea if any of them ever make it to my house.

But If I am in a hurry I just say "helping my kid with a school project". NO ONE wants to hear about a school project. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> I always give a very confusing and convoluted answer like :
> "Well, What I'm doing is making a flute flanged jig for a multiple material hopper for the purpose of haberdashery or a simple Mungle."
> .


Do you have a how-to for that?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I just tell them " Its for a Halloween project " most don't ask anything else.

I did have a librarian ask once and the asked where I lived so she could drive by.

My favorite are the ones that tell me its the Devils Holiday ... I say "yep" and smile


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I simply respond 'Halloween'. If they ask follow up questions, I answer them in detail.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

When I shop locally they are usually curious about what I am working on at the time. I usually have a couple projects going on at once and most of the time they couldn't be more different. in the last month I finished a PVC pedal bike I started in April, a pair of Adirondack chairs for my dads fathers day gift, a fish pond in the back yard, and a couple mache pumpkins for a singing pumpkin prop. Now I'm working on corpseing some skulls for scarecrows, pimping out a wheelchair I use for a shop chair, ( You know cup holder, backup lights and a new paint job.), and getting ready to build an addition to my shop to house all my Halloween stuff.

Most of the time when I am looking for something I don't know exactly what I want I only know what I want it to do. There is this kid who works at the local Ace and I swear he likes a challenge because he always catches me at the door and wants to know what I am looking for. I will explain what I am trying to do and he will start brainstorming with me on what could be used to achieve it. You can't beat the service at your locally owned hardware store.

When I deal with people who don't know me I do usually play my hand pretty close to my chest. I will diffidently use your 3 step process in the future, Bone Dancer, when it come to my Halloween projects.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

BD...the lady at goodwill also calls me the "Halloween guy".
If any sales person ask me, I go straight for the jugular....I say I'm building a Zombie (or whatever), then I just wait to see what happens next...
Once I had a sales girl helping my with a wedding dress at Goodwill, and I said that the dress looked too big, and she asked "will just what size is your zombie"? Man did I have fun with her!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have actually been asked very often, and i waste no time telling any and all who ask me that it is for halloween, and i say it with total and complete pride. I have no problem telling anyone all about what i am doing.Hopefully i will rub off on more people.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Man, I thought for sure more people would have storied for this! I get asked all the time, sometimes I respond happily and sometimes I fake an excuse... Example: 

Old lady at fabric store:What do you need all this material for? (after I cleaned out all the black and silver striped material at Jo-Ann's) 
ME: I'm making long pants to go over my stilts for Halloween!

ME: I'm looking for thins thing...its kind of like a bearing in a case that can be mounted to something...
Old man at ACE: Well what is it for?
ME: Uh...just a project where I need to stabilize a rod that will be rotating...

See? In the second example there is absolutely no need to confuse the old man with my story about wanting to make a smooth pivot point for my rising Nosferatu prop because its just not gonna help the situation at all...

So yeah, I get asked a lot, and usually I oblige an answer, unless it'll take more time explaining what the hell I'm talking about than it will for me to make the damn part from scratch!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> Do you have a how-to for that?


LOL! Even I don't know what the hell it is!



Adam I said:


> I just tell them " Its for a Halloween project " most don't ask anything else.
> 
> I did have a librarian ask once and the asked where I lived so she could drive by.
> 
> My favorite are the ones that tell me its the Devils Holiday ... I say "yep" and smile


Devils holiday...bah. It's not a Holiday unless I can get a day off from work for it! Hail SATAN!:devil:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The local HD manager lives next door and I guess he's told stories at work about me and the things I do to innocent looking items that I purchase. I didn't realize this until I was shopping at HD and picked up a few things. When the teller rang in my order and asked for my phone number, my address came up and she asked if I was the "Halloween DUDE?" I answered yes and asked how she knew. She explained about Perry's stories.

Most of the time I'll say I'm making a Halloween prop. If I get more questions then I'll go into detail.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Lady at goodwill once commented on how beautifull the black and red velvet dresses, I was buying were. I told her how nice they would look once I cut them all up and dressed them on my Grim Reaper  She did not say another word just looked nervous hehe


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hlmn said:


> Lady at goodwill once commented on how beautifull the black and red velvet dresses, I was buying were. I told her how nice they would look once I cut them all up and dressed them on my Grim Reaper  She did not say another word just looked nervous hehe


that has happened before to me...sadly at a garage sale. The owner asked me what I was going to do with (something, now i dont even remember) and I said halloween and they asked how? and so i told them how i was going to basicly, to their mind, destroy it, so they didnt sell it to me. It was weird! they were selling it, what do they care what i did with it???

Still though, most of the time when people ask what im doing with something im buying i say halloween and what sort of prop it is. Often I'll even try and make conversation and tell them without being asked.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I just bought a suit of armor for $40 from a yardsale two blocks away, I told the woman it was for Halloween and I do the haunt up the street and she replied 'Thats you, we go past your house everyday to see whats new!'. So even though she sold it, she can always appreciate it!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well from the respones here I see most of your are helping people to understand Halloween is just not kids in costumes and candy, but also people that go the extra mile to make it better for everyone. Granted I dont always explain what I am doing, but at my regular places I enjoy being the "halloween guy", it's just part of the fun. And since they know me I get to dig through the returned stuff that they will just throw out after they get credit for it and take what I want for free. So it does pay to take the time and explain what you are doing if they act interested. And If they think your a bit crazy, well thats just a plus.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

BD just made an excellent point, when they do know what you do, they can offer more help and maybe hook you up with stuff.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats true MS, if your a regular customer it doesnt hurt to ask if they have returned items that may be damaged or broken that they are going to just toss out. Just dont be a pest about it or tell the rest of the world. The owner doesnt need the hassel if they are doing you a favor.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> I tend to go with a three part ansewer. Stage one- "it's for a craft project". If they seem interested I go to Stage two - " .... for Halloween" and if there is a flickering of understanding and I have the time, Stage three " I'm making a ( name of prop) for my haunt for Halloween".


I go for the gusto with the single stage, "This will probably sound weird but <insert Halloween project here>".

I actually had this very conversation a couple of months ago with a guy from my local Freecycle list. I posted looking for burlap to robe my reapers I'm working on, figuring it was worth a shot.Turns out a guy right down the street from me had stacks of old coffee beans sacks.

He asked, I gave the above answer. Turns out he does a Halloween hayride for the kids in October and has been doing so in the neighborhood for 20+ years. You never know what interesting people you'll meet if you just come out with it.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't have that much self-control. I break into a long explanation and tell the salespeople more than they ever wanted to hear. It goes a long way towards embarrassing my kids, too. 

They hate for me to go to the mall with them, because I'll ask in every store for broken or no-longer-needed mannequins or mannequin parts. I get a positive response about 1 in 20 times, but I'm getting a pretty decent collection of mannequins and parts now. 

And I agree with BD, you never know who you might meet by telling your story.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I usually don't say anything, but when I was building my cauldron creep and first webcaster, I was in and out of do-it center 5-6 times in one day. Only then did they recognize me, and when they they asked I just said halloween, and then the girl at the registered smiled.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I get that from ACE all the time. You would think they would learn. I walk in and ask for a few screws or what nots and they will give me a dirty look and ask what it is for? Thinking if I say it is for my toliet then they can just goto that dept. Wrong ACE hardware man. I tell them it is for a floating ghost or for my stirring witch project and the dirty looks become more pronouced. They finally snap out of it and say that is cool. Because now they have no clue where to look in the store. So now he asks another dude working at ACE. Now I have to start all over again. LOL. Most times I have to relate what the hardware is used for before I go in. It saves time.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm like Bone Dancer, my local True Value guy,(and his crew), know me and my son very well. They always ask what we are working on this time, the guy that runs the place used to help out with a local haunt, so he has done some prop building in the past. I think we actually got him back into prop making last year, he started telling me about a clown prop he was working on. Just goes to show ya, even if the Halloween bug lies dormant in you for a while, it always comes back to bite ya! Anyway, they cut all my pvc for me to whatever length I need, drill holes in stuff, bend metal arms, whatever I need done, and can't or don't know how to do myself, they do it for me. Other places that I have gone(Lowe's, HD, etc.), they sometimes ask what the stuff is for. They either look at me like I have 3 heads, or just say "Oh".


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, got to love the hardcore crew, dont get the "devils holiday" look but do get the " oh...well....hmmm." got ta love it. like roxyblue said, it is kinda nice when you get reconized for what we do. every year at spirit store, I have one or two that remember what I was working on last year and ask about it. 
Kinda warms the heart....hehe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If I could make props like Devils Chariot's cauldron creep or Dr. Morbius's groundbreaker, I'd have photos in my wallet to show off when questions are asked at a store. 

Wait a minute, that one is my kid? What's his picture doing there.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

One more thing, my local hardware guys seem to get a kick out of it when they ask how many days left, and I tell them to the day. And when it gets down to September they start asking if I will get done in time. I'm not sure if they enjoy Halloween or just watching me panic during the last few days.


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> ...
> Most of the time when I am looking for something I don't know exactly what I want I only know what I want it to do. ... You can't beat the service at your locally owned hardware store.


I usually end up talking with employees most when I'm wandering up and down every aisle, picking up odd unrelated parts. Looking in cement/sheetrock section, "are you installing or repairing?" - nope, I'm looking for something to make a cannon for my pirate ship, do you think this cardboard cement form is the right diameter? In plumbing, "those connectors are for hot water and your pipes are for cold, these would be better" - oh, that's ok, I'm using them to build frameworks inside my plastic skeletons and don't need them to carry water.
I love my local ACE Hardware - I go there first, but sometimes I gotta hit the big stores to get what I need.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

The best is when the Halloween stuff is first coming out, my Mom and I are usually the first to pounce so cashiers usually make some sort of "Ummm.... duh!!"-comment like "getting ready for Halloween, huh?" We say, "nope, getting our Christmas shopping done" or "it's a housewarming present". They probably sign us off as smartasses, but we're totally telling the truth.


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

I definitely LOVE telling everyone what I'm doing. From the person in the aisle to the person ringing up my stuff. I love the uniqueness of it all and I guess its all in hope that maybe...just maybe... I'll motivate the person to decorate there house a little more this year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> One more thing, my local hardware guys seem to get a kick out of it when they ask how many days left, and I tell them to the day. And when it gets down to September they start asking if I will get done in time. I'm not sure if they enjoy Halloween or just watching me panic during the last few days.


yeah, same here. Though its not only sales people who like to ask me how long till Halloween.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

I talk to EVERYONE about my halloween. I work it into conversations. Drives my wife nuts. I figure...why should I be the only one pretending to be interested in what the others are talking about. I'll throw my Halloween in there every so often and let them be bored with MY stories .

Interestingly enough, the people that approach me in stores are the customers. It doesn't matter what store I'm in, people think I'm an employee there. I don't know what it is. I always have jeans and a Halloween/Haunt/Haunt Convention tee shirt of some kind on. I always give them the shocked look of "How could you possibly think I'm employed here? I would be fired for not being in uniform."

I typically go to the store workers and ask for items. So, I don't bother hiding it. I just say...I'm looking for (insert list of items here) for my (insert Halloween Project here). Sometimes they ask for more details and I tell them. It's actually helped a few times. They are more able to offer alternative and most often cheaper too!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I ALWAYS tell people what I'm doing with it. Walking out of Home Depot with massive amounts of clear silicone (what I use for corpsing), and red ochre paint usually raises some eyebrows. If someone asks, I tell them. Either they're fascinated, or they move the conversation away from corpsing fake skeletons. LOL.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We have all but set up residence at most of our local craft and hardware stores, so most of the employees know us pretty well, have figured out that we're nuts, and can't wait to hear what we're up to next. Many of them have been to our haunt, some are haunters themselves. I love being asked what we're making and use it as an opportunity to spread the word about the haunts in our neighborhood. Some show up to see it, others are probably sorry they asked.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess I say it's for a project I'm working on first; may elaborate it's halloween related, and if asked further give more of an explanation. 

I kind of sheepishly asked the customer service lady at Home Goods last week if they have started to receive Halloween, not sure what kind of reaction I would be getting; and surprisingly she responded quite enthusiatically "I LOVE Halloween!" I smiled back!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

In all honesty, around here nobody asks. You're lucky if you get a hello from the cashier and nobody runs into you rushing through the aisles. I'm always so surprised at the difference location makes. Nobody cares here and for the most part they're all out rude...


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I never get asked anything. Around here, you are lucky if the salesperson even says "Thank you" when they hand you your change. I find that very disconcerting: to do a whole sales tranaction without the cashier saying a word....


I also get the same "no response"... sometimes i wonder but most of the time I feel lucky!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i only get asked what im doing at the fabric store, but they tend to be a little nicer. :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe next time we're at PetSmart buying dog food and they ask us what kind of dog we have, we'll try "She's actually a werewolf"


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

*The Crazy Shopping Haunter*

How many of you have gone to some sort of store to buy something for a project and when you explain what it is the sales person looks at you like you have two heads.
I went to the hardware store today to get some paint for some wooden tombstones I made. I tell the girl at the paint counter I want a granite type gray colour. I expained what I wanted it for and after a few seconds she looked up at me and asked me why I was working on Halloween now. I told her I was behind schedule. I even explained to her that I got ideas from this site and she couldn't believe that people do this.
Anyways this was the second time in a week. Last week I called the lumber yard for some wood for a graveyard fence, and had a pause after I explained what my project was. Today I went to ordered the wood and I showed him the plans I had and he thought it was pretty cool prop. 
I love the looks I get when I go Halloween shopping in the summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should check out this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16418

You'll find you have many friends in the "crazy hopping haunter" department


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Roxy  I merged the threads.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish! Be nice if anyone actually said anything at all.
Most of the sales people here are like"are you done yet?" or even better still look @ you like your disturbing their important plans. Except for the people at the costume shops and they are always interested in what project I've got going on...hell,I just about can't leave bcuz they always want detailed descriptions that take 2 long 2 xplain!! Cuts into my time 2 work on my props


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Give them a blank stare and slowly back out of the store with your gaze fixed on their face.

Good times.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Me: Do you have netting?
Clerk: yes what size and what do you need it for?
Me: I need it large enough for...oh say to fit someone your size in it, and I need it for...uhhh... a project.
Clerk: (nervously) ohh...ok...isle 32.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Turbophanx said:


> Me: Do you have netting?
> Clerk: yes what size and what do you need it for?
> Me: I need it large enough for...oh say to fit someone your size in it, and I need it for...uhhh... a project.
> Clerk: (nervously) ohh...ok...isle 32.


That is too funny! I normally have to lie and tell them it is for something else. Mainly because the giggling in my head won't stop because I know what they are thinking(I have Jedi Mind power you know. LOL) Sometimes it is easier just to lie, then they will help more.


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

The manager of the local Spirit knows me now. My kids hate the fact that when we go in dad and the manager have a long conversation before they get to shop.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I went to the hardware store yeasterday to get some PVC for a ground breaker. They didn't have the piece I needed, and one of the clerks came up to me to offer help. I told him what I needed and what it was for. He didn't even flinch and gave me a new idea with other parts and ABS/PVC parts to create the head, neck, shoulder area and I think it was better than my original idea. I had to laugh because he had absolutely no reaction to my request.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

The local Ace calls me "The Halloween Lady" and asked why I was coming in so late this year. Tell me about it! One cashier said she hadn't seen me and was wondering what had happened! She thought I had a huge party every year but when I told her it was a display in my yard she asked for directions ha, ha! I always tell them exactly what I am trying to do and they really do try to help me! Even the guy in chain saws/power equipment was helping me last week!

People at Lowe's and HD always want to know what I am trying to do to better help me. I always tell them, "Well, I have to support a head so it has free range of movement" or "I need a stronger support to keep the bats high above my graveyard so they can fly more effectively without the pole bending". I love the looks! Sometimes I will make it sound really spooky/strange just to watch their reaction! They still try to help but think you are a freak, it is all over their faces! ha, ha! 

The guy at Bass Pro Shops didn't even pause, you'd have thought people came in looking for spider wire to fly bats over graveyards every single day.

I have talked with one of the Spirit people enough so she knows me know and talks to me everytime I come in now. My oldest daughter just shakes her head and my youngest one wants to know if we can leave now...


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I get the question all the time.. Its a pain to me cause I get the "what?!" look.. I tried to just say for a project but they always push.. I don't know why but it seems to be the weirdest sight seeing a female in a hardware store without a male... I know what I'm looking for so I never need help except to be pointed in the right way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sananeko said:


> I don't know why but it seems to be the weirdest sight seeing a female in a hardware store without a male.


You've noticed that, too? I love hardware stores - they're much more interesting than those girly lingerie shops


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I always enjoy when some guy who thinks he knows more than I do tells me how I need to do it and then I proceed to tell him that won't work and why. Then I explain how it WILL work and ask again where the parts are I need. The look they have is priceless he, he!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Since I'm such a skinflint, the guys and work and of course my friends have that one word question "Halloween?" when I ask if I can have something that is obviously being thrown out. One day I came in to work and had my cube blocked off with tombstone size Styrofoam pieces. It was great! They just assumed I would want 'em and boy were they right!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, went off topic by accident.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

During a recent run through I was demonstrating how a proper insane butcher/chainsaw man hybrid should act when we desperately needed some small items from the local hardware store. I quickly drove up the road in full costume and, for the first time, was not asked a single question about what I was purchasing.

Problem solved.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

SilentScream said:


> During a recent run through I was demonstrating how a proper insane butcher/chainsaw man hybrid should act when we desperately needed some small items from the local hardware store. I quickly drove up the road in full costume and, for the first time, was not asked a single question about what I was purchasing.
> 
> Problem solved.


Hilarious!! I love it!!

It would have been interesting if had you gotten pulled over for speeding, especially if the chainsaw was beside you in the seat!


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

heh....Just tonight I got to "challenge" the guy at Lowes. I wanted to know what might work best to waterproof a paper mache prop.....he paused and then got me hooked up. never asked what kind of prop though...
Some people at the store have no sense of humor though. One year I had a horrid base excess in my pool and needed a few gallons of acid to get the balance right. when I was loading it all up at the register the girl asked me what I needed it for. I just paused, said " a project", paused, and then said...."oh yeah. That reminds me. Do you carry basins big enough to hold a body?"....she actually looked offended


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Blastin said:


> heh.... That reminds me. Do you carry basins big enough to hold a body?"....she actually looked offended


That is hilarious! I never get a chance to use lines like that!!

BTW, I went into Ace AGAIN today for more stuff. Both the girl at the checkout and then a minute or so later, a guy in the chainsaws asked if I was close to being done, I was almost out of time. They seemed worried.


----------

